# Impulse purchase



## shawnwil16830 (Dec 30, 2020)

So last week I went to a local estate sale and purchased a WEN benchtop mill in horrible condition. Really horrible condition. The only reason I purchased it was it came with a couple vices, a box of R8 collets and some drill bits and end mills. Basically I purchased the extra stuff at a bit more than I would normally pay for used and got a flyer on the mill. It may be worth spending some money to fix....... it may be to far gone. 

My question, I was looking through Little Machine Shop and a few other sites pricing parts and I don't know who makes it? I'm not sure where to begin pricing parts.


----------



## DAT510 (Dec 30, 2020)

Pictures would help us point you in the right direction.


----------



## shawnwil16830 (Dec 30, 2020)

DAT510 said:


> Pictures would help us point you in the right direction.



It's currently sitting in my parents garage where I have more room to work on it. Best I can figure it is a WEN 33075 from the scratched up stickers on the head.


----------



## brino (Dec 30, 2020)

@shawnwil16830,

First, welcome to the group!

Second, I know I have seen that name around here...lemme search and see if I can find anything.....

-brino


----------



## shawnwil16830 (Dec 30, 2020)

brino said:


> @shawnwil16830,
> 
> First, welcome to the group!
> 
> ...


You're a scholar and a gentleman!


----------



## DAT510 (Dec 30, 2020)

Looks like it is a Rebranded Sieg Industrial x2.7.  Grizzly Industrial though they don't sell it anymore, they do still sell parts.  Grizzly's model number was G0836









						Search
					

Grizzly Industrial, Inc. is a national retail and internet company providing a wide variety of high-quality woodworking and metalworking machinery, power tools, hand tools and accessories.  By selling directly to end users we provide the best quality products at the best price to professionals...




					www.grizzly.com
				



Parts:





						Parts for 6" x 23" 1 HP Variable-Speed Mini Mill with DRO at Grizzly.com
					

Grizzly Industrial, Inc. is a national retail and internet company providing a wide variety of high-quality woodworking and metalworking machinery, power tools, hand tools and accessories.  By selling directly to end users we provide the best quality products at the best price to professionals...




					www.grizzly.com
				



Manual:


			https://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0836_m.pdf
		


I have the bigger brother to you mill, and have purchased parts from Grizzly.  Their prices were quite reasonable when I compared to other sources.  

Another source for parts is Arc EuroTrade.  






						SIEG X2.7 Mill Accessories - Arc Euro Trade
					

SIEG X2.7 Milling Machine - Belt Drive with Brushed Motor




					www.arceurotrade.co.uk
				




I have also purchased parts from them.  At least Pre-Brexit, pricing and shipping were also reasonable.  

Hope this helps.

Btw, Welcome to H-M


----------



## shawnwil16830 (Dec 30, 2020)

DAT510 said:


> Looks like it is a Rebranded Sieg Industrial x2.7. Grizzly Industrial though they don't sell it anymore, they do still sell parts. Grizzly's model number was G0836


Thanks much sir! I'll do some more breakdown tomorrow and price what I need. I'm not sure it will be worth fixing. It won't even power up right now and the table is jacked up.


----------



## DAT510 (Dec 30, 2020)

His Guy repairs the circuit board for a flat rate.









						MINI LATHE - MILL BOARD REPAIR SERVICE
					

Check out this GoDaddy hosted webpage! http://olduhfguy.com.




					olduhfguy.com


----------

